# Super Sportster 20



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Back into the hobby after a few year break. This is an old Super Sportster 20 I found on ebay. One of my favorite little planes

Just finished it, hope the wind lays for a maiden.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

That looks like fun, dude!!!


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

It was a hoot until the lone piece of sticking up rebar found one of its wings on a dead stick in the field. 



Crushed le leading edge and sheeting, but stopped at the spars. Got her patched up already, and just need to slap some new covering on.



Oh well atleast I got a few flights with it in new condition.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Here are some of hte repair pics.

All back together now.


----------

